# Kromlech Ork Warchief



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This guy is an absolute monster. 



> This set contains one HUGE orc Warchief in massive Juggernaut Mecha-Armour.
> Check size comparison pic for approximate dimensions of Warchief model and see how he towers above our ordinary Juggernaut Mecha-Armour.
> Kit contains 20 insanely detailed parts full of power cords, bolts, pipes and hydraulic cylinders. You can also find few skulls here and there.
> Scenic 40mm base included.












































http://bitsofwar.com/home/242-orc-warchief-in-juggeranut-mecha-armour.html


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Once again Kromlech do not fail to deliver, a great mini, personally I think they capture the ork style really well


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice dude...does Thraka finally have some competition?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

That's awesome, best model they have done so far, much better than gazkull


----------

